# Longcross Barracks, Surrey - Mar 08



## Ancient Mariner (Apr 26, 2008)

Longcross for me was a long time coming, decided to finally visit over the Easter bank holiday weekend. 

In view of the fact that the place closed in 2000 I am pleasantly surprised at what I found. An easy explore in good company.

Explored (as ever) with Sneaky Fox.

Gate...












Sunlight falling on the building











Longcross roof











The Fox...






Kitchen






From the window






Nature takes over











Chilled Explore.


----------



## sneaky fox (Apr 26, 2008)

Mariner and I had a few spare hours to kill over Easter and so decided to hit the road and head to Longcross. Rumour had it that some vandalism had occurred therefore we decided to go and take a look. We found the place to be in good condition considering it had been closed for several years.

Longcross was a former MOD site until it was abandoned in approx 2000.

However it is understood that demolition has now started.

Here's some of my pictures 











Plant room











Out of bounds ... 






Kitchen area






Dining area






Soap and pins






Barracks - colour coded keys for male/female areas






Mariner on Longcross roof






Broken skylights, broken dreams...?






Smashed wired-glass door






To the bar...











A good explore with the usual company


----------



## drypulse (Apr 26, 2008)

any signs of demolition starting? i found some smahsed windows when i went but no sign of formal demoltion


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2008)

Interesting explore. Didn't expect it to look so modern-ish! It looks in very good nick. Nice one.


----------



## statler (May 12, 2008)

*May update*

Visited Longcross begining of may saw no signs of demolition just lots of smashed windows and signs of vandalism unfortunatley.


----------



## statler (May 19, 2008)

*Photo's from Longcross*

From my recent trip to Longcross


----------



## Foxylady (May 19, 2008)

Very cool pics, statler. They look great in b&w too.


----------

